# Crate training,where should it go?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I was just curious.For those of you who used/use a crate,when you got your puppy where did you put it in your house?I was thinking the living room,since that is where the family spends most of its time,but what about at night?My bedrooms are far away from the living room and I am worried that the puppy might cry/whine at night.Is it wrong to put the crate in the bedroom at night?I don't want to enforce any negative behavior,so please any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.Thanks all!
Dot


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is a thread with crate information

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=394&highlight=Crate+training


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dot, I think I am like the "crate queen" I have three that sleep in our bedroom in crates. I also have a crate in the family room (until Logan is fully potty trained), and one in the kitchen, where the older dogs are while we are at work,and Logan is in that crate when we are not home. If your up to hauling it up & down the stairs, I strongly suggest it! They really do want to be with you at all times. They are not that expensive so you might find it worthwhile to get more than one. Good luck.
Laurie


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks all for the great replies.Sorry to be such a pest with all these questions!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Your not a pest!! That is why we are all on this forum, we all seem to learn new things from each other. The only problem with questions is that you might get a lot of different answers - but then you are fully informed & decide how you want to handle things. 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not a "pest" at all ! We all had and still have many questions so don't be shy to ask. I had to ask the exact same question back in Sept. when we first got Ricky. 

We have the crate in the kitchen/dining room since that is where we spend most of our time and the living room is just off that. We put gates up, however, in the two openings of the kitchen. It's great because the patio door is off the kitchen and the floor is much easier to clean than the carpet in the l. room.  You would want to have his crate close to the door to the outside, or to the pads/litter box if that's how you'll be training him. You also want it in a room where most of the family lingers, but in a spot that isn't too busy so he doesn't get nervous with all the goings on. Most Hav pups adapt very easily to your family's lifestyles so do what works best for you.

The first 4 nights, Ricky slept in the crate in the kitchen, but after 2 sleepless nights of him crying and me feeling terrible, we decided to bring the crate up every night and have him sleep in our room. The first night there he whined for about 20 mins. but quieted down once he heard hubby and I talking softly in bed. It reassured him and he slept all night!  
In the morning, we'd bring the crate down and that's where he stayed, in the kitchen area, almost all day. It takes a while before they are trustworthy with the housetraining, so you want them contained in a small area. In fact, the smaller the better. Too large a room or free movement all over the house means you can't always catch them if they pee where they shouldn't. The time will come when that won't be an issue, but it could likely take a few months.

In Jan., hubby had to be out of town for a week and I had sciatica that was pure hell so would not be able to carry the crate up and down. Our boys get up at 6 for school, but Ricky (5 mths. at the time) was waking at 4 or 5 at this point and they needed their sleep. We decided to keep the crate in the kitchen overnight and there has never been a problem. Ricky was fine and is still sleeping there, as is Sammy (8 mths.) from the first day we got him a week ago.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

At night, at least to start with, it should be in the bedroom with you. They should sleep all night even to start with. No baby talk to any whimpering. Like children, they will quickly learn to do what is expected of them. We crate train our puppies right before they leave. They may whimper a bit the first night but are almost always quiet to start with the second night.

As soon as the pup wakes up in the morning it will need to potty. Ours are trained to litter, so it greatly simplifies it to have a litter box near the bedroom. For those wanting to only train to the outside to start with, I wish you luck but I wouldn't want to do it. Getting off to the right start in the morning with no accidents is the easiest way to control potty training. Saying "Go potty" when you know they absolutely have to is the easiest way to train to command.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree that you should have a crate in the bedroom and it is best if your dogs can sleep there with you .. I have two for two dogs -and they both know this is where they go to bed and also for naps .. 
I also have the kitchen gated. When I first got Cosmo ( 9weeks )I had a crate and a playpen in the kitchen as well as gates .. It looked like a nursery ..
I used to have a crate in the family room for Asta but these dogs do not go in the family room .
I read they do not need to be in all the spaces you are in . We are still working on our party and potty manners so for now we stay out of the family room and living room .. It is too hard on the carpets ..
I also use a crates in the car . I know what you mean about constantly moving crates as we have done it . 
I also have more than one set of crates . I usually use the wire ones but I do have a couple of the soft sided ones as well .

I am sure this is on the other thread as I know we discussed this before - this is a trick I learned from the groomer .. Cover the crate with a towel or a blanket when you want them to settle and sleep . I cover the crate and say nap time or nittey nite . I agree with Tom once they are in the crate it is lights out and they should I say should sleep through the night . Each dog is different based on their breeding and genetic makeup . They may whine and bark and you have to learn if they really need to go potty or if they want attention and a cuddle . I take them potty and if we do not have any luck within a few minutes back to bed .. 
Cosmo was tough he did a lot of barking before he adjusted to the crate one night it was torture and I did not know how I would get through it - he barked a long time . Now he is great and it is not a problem .. 
If you are getting a new puppy our breeder recommended the device that simulates a Mommy heart beat . You can also buy a sound light machine that has a heartbeat .
Yes we are all happy to help - do not feel embarassed . This is how you learn . Some things work for some people and they may not work for you but keep coming back and see what else is posted . I have learned so much from the people here and their support and encouragement is invaluable . Trust me we love to share .. 
Just remember every dog is different but cute and loveable and be patient ..


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Can I just say how welcome and comfortable you have all made me feel.Thanks you so much and get ready for lots of questions.
THank you all!!
Dot


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have one more little hint for you. I started Brady in his crate in the corner of our room at night and he would wake 3 times a night crying and wimpering. After a few nights, I spoke to his breeder who told me he needed to be where he could see me. I moved his crate to a card table next to my bed. From that night forward, he slept 8 hours with no crying. He had two crates, one in the bedroom and one in our family room. We now just have the one in the family room and he has the run of our bedroom at night. Good luck with your new little one! They are the best little dogs!


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Just like many others have said, bring the crate in your bedroom at night and put it where the puppy can see you. We never heard a whimper from Frosty, not even the first night home! 

aak


----------

